# Homesteading 2 propertys in michigan



## LUCKYLEE (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello! Is it legal for a married couple to homestead 2 properties in MI if one of them spends 6 months of the year at one of the locations? Lucky Lee


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Nope unfortunately. Can only have one. Unless titles are in different names (I think)


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

You can only homestead one residencey. It must be your primary residencey. Doesn't matter if different names are on the titles.


----------



## eddiek (Sep 13, 2006)

I believe the only way to currently Homestead two homes in Michigan is one needs to be vacant and for sale.. It is a newer and probably not permanent provision to the homestead law. Public act 96 passed in 08 I believe.


----------



## westflo (Feb 6, 2011)

eddiek said:


> I believe the only way to currently Homestead two homes in Michigan is one needs to be vacant and for sale.. It is a newer and probably not permanent provision to the homestead law. Public act 96 passed in 08 I believe.


Eddiek is right. You can only own two homestead if you moved to be newer and still trying to sell the another one.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

My husband and I have talked about that as well. The only way you can do it is to divorce, or possibly seperate, and each take a house... But you could still live together in one, as long as the other place is considered your primary residence.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

What about this situation. Father in law was called back to work for GM. The house in Mancelona was primary residence for almost 1 year. Now The mother in-law lives up there full time (last 2 yrs) and the Father-in-law lives down state 5 days a week at the old home. Last 9 months. They are married, he was retired until the GM offer. This will be permanent for atleast 3 more years.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

PLUMMER47 said:


> What about this situation. Father in law was called back to work for GM. The house in Mancelona was primary residence for almost 1 year. Now The mother in-law lives up there full time (last 2 yrs) and the Father-in-law lives down state 5 days a week at the old home. Last 9 months. They are married, he was retired until the GM offer. This will be permanent for atleast 3 more years.


If you file separate income tax returns and use different addresses for your drivers license, voter registration, ect. you may be able to claim both. Take a look at question #10 on page 5 of this document. There's a lot of good info listed there.
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/2856_11014_7.pdf


----------



## AllForTheGreen (Apr 26, 2011)

Eh, there's homesteading laws? Just what type of involvement are they trying to press? What's the jist of these laws?


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

petronius said:


> If you file separate income tax returns and use different addresses for your drivers license, voter registration, ect. you may be able to claim both. Take a look at question #10 on page 5 of this document. There's a lot of good info listed there.
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/2856_11014_7.pdf


When my father was still alive, they did that very thing. Kinda goofy but, it met the criteria.


----------

